# LST and grow bags?



## tastyness (Aug 28, 2012)

So I'm about to start a bunch of clones and want to really LST the heck out of them.  Want to have a very low outdoor grow on my balcony (covered with some greenhouse plastic to keep nosy neighbors out)

So they are going from propagation into 1 GAL grow bags then onto final containers.  How am I going to tie them down in bag?  Usually people use the edge of the pot as an anchor.

Also in the past i've just grabbed the branches I want to lower- I see lots about putting an anchor tie around the stem so it doesn't tip over.  Pluses and minuses to that?  How important is it?


Ideas for keeping them under control?


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 29, 2012)

String and duck tappe 

Cut your strings then tape em to the bag


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 29, 2012)

i use hooks n sinkers quite a bit, works well if you have plenty of room round plants so you dont hook yourself reaching in for em....could always use an s-hook to be safe....peace


----------



## tastyness (Aug 29, 2012)

Great ideas!  Keep em coming.

I use hangers when they are bigger but that won't work on little clones.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 11, 2012)

OK- so I've got them all tied down- used my regular green training wire to make loops and then made little hooks on the other end and poked them in holes in bag.  Seems to work great.

So very good so far lots of new sites headed straight up on the bent branch. They are super leafy.  
Do I let them go after a week or two or keep them tied down indefinitely?
How do I combine this with FIM?  I have that planned for about 10 days from now.  Thought I would release them about 2 days before, then FIM and let heal, then back to bondage.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2012)

leave them tied down till finished....train them untill they fill the area ya want....I like to use hangers cut 8 inches long and bend one end over...makes a great tie down.....then allow the plant to get atleast 3 new nodes on each branch ...than FIM those....you said ya going to cover the deck with garden film for nosey people...what ya doing about the smell?...I love LST and if done corrct can improves ones yield...just my thaughts

take care and be safe


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 11, 2012)

:yeahthat: and green mojo for the balcony grow... Space is fast becoming a growers first big problem now days ( a place to grow) imo 

Aloha


----------



## tastyness (Sep 11, 2012)

So what would you do next with these?
Been tied down for 3 days.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 12, 2012)

please, anyone correct me if I am wrong or misguiding, but Tasty I would just leave them tied down, they will start growing up towards the light again.  Then, you can continue to tie down the main stem and other stems to keep the bushiness join...
In the first picture it looks like you have a lot of leaves wrapped up in the twist-tie.  Maybe try readjusting it so those leaves and catch some rays?  You should be able to get the twist-tie just around the stalk...

Just some thoughts!

oh and all your plants are looking awesome, you are doing a really good job!

keep it up

sMACk


----------



## tastyness (Sep 18, 2012)

sMACK 
I've got them super tied down and they are busting out everywhere. 
I want to FIM them next- and thinking about letting them go and then re-tying down afterwards.  




Here are a few after the last bondage session.






My goal is to keep these small for another 6 weeks when I can flower again.  
I might throw some outside in random locations as well.
At the rate they are going- they will be taking over soon!  
Never thought that so many of them would survive and thrive like this.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

haha you're too good at this tasty!

I would say keep em tied down when you FIM, and then you can LST the new growth!

haha good luck keepin em small for 6 weeks... 

sMACk


----------



## tastyness (Sep 20, 2012)

So here they are after two weeks of tie down.  Going to release and FIM next. 
They are some happy little clones that's for sure.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 24, 2012)

Can they be flowering?  One of the clones really seemed to be flowering. 
They've had only 24 hr light since cutting 41 days ago.  



Here are some pics of them in regular incandescent light. 
They are between 6-8" tall and most had at least 6 growing tips.  
I also trimmed any unsightly or less than super healthy leaves.


----------

